

Video of Socialthing's first pitch - aaroneous
http://www.techstars.org/community/2008/08/sociaol-thing/

======
alaskamiller
It was kind of boring -- not that the app isn't good or that it was a bad idea
-- they didn't demo anything they just talked for three and a half minute
about a pain that only needed 90 seconds. It was the same listless and
disaffected speeches I would make back in high school classrooms.

~~~
vnorby
Judging from this video, it seemed like kind of an iffy investment. They
stated one competitive advantage over the few sites they mentioned like
profilactic, which was that they would push content instead of just pulling.

In reality, though, a site like socialthing is limited by the APIs that they
can access. They didn't build some novel technology like the folks at Dopplr
for extracting interesting information from your social network data. They are
using the same APIs that all of the other aggregation sites use, so they had
no reason to believe at that point in time that their competitor sites
wouldn't use the same APIs to push content as well.

I have a beta account at Socialthing and replying to Twitter posts is the only
significant pushing ability that I've seen from them (correct me if I'm wrong)
Those other aggregation sites do the same thing too (including profilactic),
as was inevitable. Either way, congratulations are in order for such a quick
exit. They were doing something right!

